# Leopard Gecko - New Blood



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Hey Guys and Girls,

Hope you are all well!!! I'm looking for some new blood for my brood for breeding next year and was wondering what morph would be best for my collection.. Some of my offspring this year haven't been what i was expecting so i've been thrown a little..

I currently have..

F - Mack Tremper
F - SHCTB
M - Hypo

Juv - Super Hypo
Juv - Mack Snow Het Tremper
Juv - Mack Snow Het Tremper
Juv - Poss Mack Snow Het Tremper/ Normal Het Tremper (Unsure on this one)

Im looking for some new blood.. Pref male to breed to my female adults or juv if they reach the correct breeding weight before season begins.. They were hatched v early this year so will be over a year before they are bred.

Your input and suggested results of various combinations will be much appreciated 

Many Thanks x


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

really whaever you want except from bell albino i would say a nice raptor or mack snow raptor but thats because im biased there are various morphs that would work well like a nice line bred high quality tangerine or a very nice true patternless raptor.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

is putting tangerines into macks a good idea?
with one bred for paleness of colour and the other for intensity wont it ruin the macks?

what sort of thing to you like? whats hte budget? have they got any more hets you could base your shopping on?

getting a raptor will go with the tremper side of things, and you should get some jungles out becasue of the patternless-stripe influence.

or a mack tremper, would give you some mack snow ghosts and tremper supersnows?


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> is putting tangerines into macks a good idea?
> with one bred for paleness of colour and the other for intensity wont it ruin the macks?
> 
> what sort of thing to you like? whats hte budget? have they got any more hets you could base your shopping on?
> ...


 well tbh it was more for the shctb


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Tbh I'm looking at getting a male with some really good genetics to use as a base for my breeding.. Obviously it has to be something i like as these are first and foremost my pets. 

Personally I love the look of things like, Creamsickles, Murphys and Supersnows.. Just because they are different to what I already keep.. I'd like to have a varied collection but don't want to go so extreme that working out potential offspring gives me 3.25% Likelihood of about 20 variations!! That could get very confusing.

I'm thinking that with anything i get it might be an idea either using a tremper strain or a het tremper. Again I'm not entirely sure, and the budget will be a rather sturdy £100ish.. Like i said im looking for a keeper, and it would have to be something special for me to part with that much cash.


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

A Super Snow Tremper Albino comes out with some lovely mixes from my current brood.. One small problem.. I've never seen one for sale??? Lol


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

DippyDazza said:


> A Super Snow Tremper Albino comes out with some lovely mixes from my current brood.. One small problem.. I've never seen one for sale??? Lol


Tremper SS would work with the mack het trempers, would give you macks het tremper, super snow het tremper, tremper SS and mack trempers.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

theres have been quite a few tremper ss`s on here in the last few months.

a mack tremper would set you back 40 to 50ish and you could breed your own supersnow tremper from your girl?

murphys is recessive, so you would only get hets from the ones you have, unless you were planning on going the long route to making pretties like mack tremper patternlesses?


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

I like the idea of a mack snow patternless  .. But i also like the Tremper SS's ... Oh decisions Decisions.. What about try to produce creamsickles? Is that even an option or would it take years? I havent even sexed the offspring yet.. One is poss a male.. they were all incubated for female.


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Ooh, i would say (budget depending) grabbing a nice raptor or mack raptor male and maybe a sunglow or a tangerine bell/tremper to make your own sunglows with your super hypos


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

If you plan on making creamsicles it'll set you back a few years, but it could be worth it! Your choice


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

After much searching I have come across the 'Mack Raptor' This appears to mix well with the Mack Snows het Tremper, Mack Tremper and Super Hypo Het Tremper.. What is everyones opinions on this? It looks like a good all round fit for my collection..


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

I would (personally) keep the super hypo's away from the mack trempers.. but instead introduce the super hypo's to any raptors you hatch you get lovely bright orange ones. Have a snow project (mack raptor) and an orange project (orange raptors)


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

That sounds Like quite a good idea  More of a raptor project than a snow one though haha.. I've heard a lot about the orange snows on here recently, Prob best to keep them pure like others have suggested although my current snows were the product of a hypo/mack tremper pairing. I didn't know my female was Mack tremper, i thought she was a straight tremper. How much do you think a nice Mack Raptor would set me back? Many thanks


----------

